
JetBrains: Please add Typescript support  - eranation
http://youtrack.jetbrains.com/issue/WI-13714
======
jamesladd
We (<http://redline.st>) asked them for Smalltalk support, and they provided
good assistance in us making our own plugin. Maybe you can try that approach
yourself?

~~~
eranation
Thanks, interesting option, how long did it take you to finish by the way? is
it open source?

